# DigiCam Recharging Blues



## kapeed1986 (Oct 3, 2005)

I bought a new digi cam that charges via USB 
The charge lasts only about a day... so I cant take it to long trips

Is there any way to charge it other than USB ?


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Oct 3, 2005)

kapeed1986 said:
			
		

> I bought a new digi cam that charges via USB
> The charge lasts only about a day... so I cant take it to long trips
> 
> Is there any way to charge it other than USB ?



Did it come with a printed manual?


----------

